# Crystal Malt Heavy Recipes?



## Da Bear (2/7/10)

Just a quick one, if you happened to have a love of ales, plenty of extract and partial mash brewing experience, no AG experience and a 25kg bag of JW Crystal fall in your lap, what would you brew? 
I've been interested in giving BIAB a go for a while, and it would appear that the universe is suggesting that it might be a good idea :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (2/7/10)

A big IPA, plenty of Super Alpha for bittering, and Cascade and Amarillo mixed for all later hops.

QldKev


----------



## manticle (2/7/10)

Or an ESB with a good dose of bittering - no need to be shy with late hops or dry hopping either.

25 kg bags of spec malts last a long time though. Got any brewing friends?


----------



## marksfish (2/7/10)

or even a scottish ale.


----------



## unrealeous (2/7/10)

A relevant thread
Linky


----------



## Screwtop (2/7/10)

NO MORE THAN 15% OF GRIST MAX :angry:


----------



## schooey (2/7/10)

Screwtop said:


> NO MORE THAN 15% OF GRIST MAX :angry:




Hehehe... I know a bloke who made this weird dessert beer thing with 70% crystal malts and fortified some with muscat, some with a port and some with a single malt and aged it all on oak... :unsure:

I hear the muscat one is really coming into it's own...


----------



## jakub76 (2/7/10)

Perfect for extract brews. Base being light/pale malt extract then colour up by steeping your crystal - amount depending on style. Sounds like you've got around 50+ brews worth there, perhaps you should be thinking about effective storage methods.


----------



## Da Bear (6/7/10)

Thanks for the advice Team, particularly your link unrealeous, has inspired some further study.
I'd not come across your 15% rule before Screwtop, but it does help explain why I've not come across many recipes with a significant proportion of Crystal.

So effective storage methods it is, and perhaps a bit of a share out with some of my brewing mates.
Thanks again,

Bear


----------

